# Zoom H4N as soundcard for rew



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, its happen that i have h4n laying around and i wonder if i can use it as interfaces as well use the built in mic to do the measurement.

Ps:I can use it as soundcard for my mac as well win using the usb connection.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try it out and let us know if it works.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unless you can generate a calibration file for the Zoom, and obtain a calibration file for its mics, any measurements you take with REW won't be of much value. You won't be able to tell where your speakers' response ends and the unit's begins.

For example, if the response of Zoom's mics roll off sharply below 35 Hz, and your sub is strong down to 20 Hz, measurements will show (no surprise) that your sub rolls off sharply below 35 Hz. Make sense?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

From the manual, the response fairly flat, It works but havent got the time to compare it with ecm8000 that i just purchase, but since its can be use as a soundcard, gonna give it a go soon. It has phantom aswell, pretty handy to carry around.


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

It doesnt work with either windows and mac version.
Something says about java audio driver.

Im using my presonus studio project, it work, but it cracks and pops, ive turn down the play back buffer to 16k, or all the way up to 128, its still crackin.
Any of you eperience the same?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The DPC Latency Checker (free) can be really handy helping you figure out what is causing the cracking & popping. The little meter will give a clear indication when drivers are taking too long to do their business, helping you figure out which is to blame.

Good luck!


----------



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

Gonna give it a shot, but im bootcamp windows 7 in a 13" mac, maybe i need to update the driver for my presonus.


----------

